# Middle Beach Roundup-SA



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Seems everyone else must still be unpacking, cleaning fish or having an ale, so I guess I'll be the first to put my spin on our little jaunt today.

Old Dood put the call out for a get together at Middle Beach, which is just north of Port Gawler, and was promptly joined by myself, RobC, Drew and Jason (our newest member).

I haven't fished Middle Beach before. In fact the last time I was there must be about 15 years ago on a crab raking expedition, so I was pretty keen for the chance to check out some new territory.

A late forecast change predicted winds to be higher than first expected, but that was nothing which concerned me too much. I just fitted the Hobie sidekick set to the Outback on the off chance that it got a little blowy in the arvo. It turned out that this cautionary approach wasn't necessary, as it was a pretty good day out there, glassed off in the morning, and about a 12 knot seabreeze in the arvo. Better safe than sorry though!

After a 5am wakeup and early morning coffee, I was on the road at about 7.10, and was surprised to see a coupla punters already preparing their yaks when I arrived at about 7.40am.

We set off together out the creek towards the mouth, and my first mistake of the day was not checking the GPS batteries, which prompty went flat when I fired it up to mark the entrance to the channel. No biggy, as I also have a compass on the yak, so I just took a bearing, and we set out on a SSW course, so I knew home would be NNE.

The entire area consists of very shallow flats, which all drain out through a natural channel on low tide, and we had no option other than to fish this channel, as when the tide drops we would be landlocked on both sides as the flats become exposed.

Naturally, the tide literally roars though this channel, and I soon realised that with the hard running current and the weed exiting the system, fishing was futile until the tide slowed.

We were on our mark by about 9.00am, where I chose a spot to anchor close to the channel drop off, as I figured on the turn of tide any predators would hug this drop as small baitfish came over the edge from the shallows on the run in.

I then spent my morning wasting time by preparing burley, feeding my face and listening to some tunes on the MP3 player, while waiting for the tide to slow and the area to become fishable.

11.30am the tide slowed, the weed died down and my window of opportunity approached. I knew I wouldn't have too long before the tide began rushing in the opposite direction, the weed returned and the fish would consequently shut down.

I chose to fish the surface with a float and gents, hoping to snaffle a few gar and tommies, while burleying up for the sand whiting on the bottom.

Salmon Trout began hitting my float rig, rather than the expected gar, so I replaced the gents with pilchard cubes, and surface burleyed with my secret mix.

Once the action started it was fast and furious with a mixture of St's, Tommies and a coupla supersized Gar coming aboard.

Meanwhile I was picking up a few good sized Yellowfin Whiting on the bottom, and had to throw back a few undersized and also a few small KG's. Unfortunately it wasn't too long before the burley mix attracted the puffers enmasse.

This prompted a short move further downcurrent, where I burleyed again and scored a few more whiting for my efforts.

By about 1.30 my window of opportunity closed, as the current increased, and the weed returned.

We began our return to the launch site around 3.30, as we had to wait around out there for the flats to flood before we had enough water to get back in. Myself and Drew paddled back, but were forced to ditch the mirage drive and rudders, and revert to paddle power as we pushed our way through a few inches of water, finally getting back to the ramp at around 4.30pm.

All told for the day I ended up with 8 good sized ST's, 5 plump and quite large Tommies, 2 Huge Garfish, and 7 Yellowfin Whiting.

I was quite pleased with my efforts, the Whiting have been filleted, and the Gar butterflied. The Tommies and ST's have been beheaded, gutted and butterflied, so come tommorrow morning they will be brined, and destined for the smoker in the arvo.

After spending so much of my time fishing with lures and plastics, it was also a pleasure getting back to basics and once again baitfishing for a change. I didn't realise beforehand how much I actually missed the old baitfishing days!

I don't know exactly how everyone else went. I did see Drew gutting and scaling a coupla fish on the way back in. I saw Old Dood pull a coupla Whiting, and Jason displaying a stonker Gar at the ramp. I'm certain Rob would have also scored a few for his efforts.

Due to the lay of the land at Middle Beach, having a very long day on the water by launching at high tide in the morning and then awaiting the next high to return, and only getting a small window of opportunity at the fish during low tide, I don't think I'll bother fishing Middle Beach often, but it was certainly good to explore the area, and thanks to all comers for a top day and good company.

I'm off for a few red wines now while I reflect on my day, and I'm pleased that I'll have a variety of fish for the rest of the week!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Good to hear you had a good day and scored some nice eating fish.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

solatree said:


> Good to hear you had a good day and scored some nice eating fish.


I see you also had a pretty good day off Glenelg! Well done!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I had to be back in by around 10am so Middle Beach was out for me. Still managed just under 4 hours on the water.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

What a day.
Picture perfect....reflect on this.








Old Dood sniffing out the spot in Fantasyland.


----------



## simond (Feb 15, 2008)

Great Picture there DB 8) 
Good to see you managed a feed Ranger.

Simon


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

That photo is fantastic Drew! :shock:  
So that is what a Master Photographer does!


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Just another busy Monday here at my place!


----------



## simond (Feb 15, 2008)

Ranger said:


> Just another busy Monday here at my place!


Looking good Ranger  
washed down with a cold Amber fluid I suppose :lol: :lol:


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Drewboy said:


> What a day.
> Picture perfect....reflect on this.
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't someone say Old Dood have his head in the Clouds :? 
Here's the proof :lol: ;-) 
Looks like everyone had a great day


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for turning up to my not so secret spot guys.
Looks like everybody got a reasonable feed. I was pretty happy with the size of some of the Yellowfin. It is still early in the season and they will only get bigger from here.
I had a great day with near perfect conditions in the morning and a "brisk" tail breeze to blow me back to the launch spot in the afternoon.
I ended up with some ST's, Tommies and some nice whiting. The biggest one was close to 40cm.
I will have to find a new secret spot now so that I can tell everybody where it is. :? :lol: 
A special thanks to Drew and the great photo. Hopefully a framed version will hang on my office wall for quiet contemplation. (Read - For when I do not feel like working. :lol: )
Sorry, no pics of my own until I get my camera fixed.
Mark.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Its a great picture Drew....I'm reflecting on it but it has me confused. In that fantasyland, is it OldDood that's upside down, or just the rest of world ? :? ;-)


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

You got it in one Andrew....or is that two. Anybody's interpretation is acceptable.... besides we are "Down-under".


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a good day out there..... Great pic Drewboy!!

*****


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

solatree said:


> I'm reflecting on it but it has me confused. In that fantasyland, is it OldDood that's upside down, or just the rest of world ?





Drewboy said:


> Anybody's interpretation is acceptable.... besides we are "Down-under".


Decided an OldDood upside down makes most sense. ;-) 








Yep..that looks better ! Now he's floating on air - seen that before too ! :lol:


----------



## Murphysegg (Oct 21, 2010)

Big big thanks to a welcoming bunch of fellow Yak addicts to allow me to tag along 

It was a welcome change of location & certainly one to try again when the conditions & tide patterns tie up.

Made up with my catch of thumper YFW & my first ever catch of Garfish, caught unintentionally on Tubies & coming in at a stonking 35cm :shock:

Heres a few piccies from the day. Look forward to any future expeditions


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh and by the way, thanks for the report Ranger, and good snaps Jason.(welcome to the forum)
I even managed a good little feast of whiting and sambos.... but I could have done without the toadies :?


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

Great day out, apart from the breeze that blew in the arvo. Looks like everyone did OK on the fish front as well! Nice trip report and some great photos as well. Those puffers are evil. Does anything actually eat them higher up the food chain?! I'd go back there again...I feel sorry for you guys that had to - cough - get the paddle out - cough :lol: being as I seem to be the only rudderless paddler every time I go out. Anyone selling a hobie around Adelaide?!

Quiet one for me next weekend down McClaren Vale with the family, so hope y'all get out and lucky


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Good reports fellas. Its one area I've always wanted to try for those big yellowfin but have never been game due to the tides. Do you think you actually need the big tides (meaning you cant get in or out when you want), or would a half tide be suitable? cheers


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

fisher said:


> Do you think you actually need the big tides (meaning you cant get in or out when you want), or would a half tide be suitable?


From what I've seen you need quite a bit of water to get in and out, so I'd be timing it with the bigger tides or high tide only.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

RobC said:


> Does anything actually eat them higher up the food chain?!


Yes there is! They are called Japanese!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

fisher said:


> Good reports fellas. Its one area I've always wanted to try for those big yellowfin but have never been game due to the tides. Do you think you actually need the big tides (meaning you cant get in or out when you want), or would a half tide be suitable? cheers


Hi fisher,
I believe that you need two good tides of more than 1.8m approx. I have not tested this theory out but I have done the "1000m kayak drag through the mud" and I am not willing to repeat it!


----------



## Milky (Feb 7, 2010)

Well Boys I see I really missed a good day out - was stuck in a hotel at the Gold Coast - would have MUCH rather been with you buggers - nice report and Drew great pic - last pic that I saw like that was a mate of mine who shot a great water reflection pic in one of the national parks in the states - possibly Yosemite - could tell which way round the conditions and reflection was that perfect


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Just checked the link on this older post as its an old stomping ground of mine, and I have to say that Pic is fantastic...Straight to the desktop background it goes...well done.


----------



## Milky (Feb 7, 2010)

Just ensure Drew hasn't got copyright on the pic 



fishsmith said:


> Just checked the link on this older post as its an old stomping ground of mine, and I have to say that Pic is fantastic...Straight to the desktop background it goes...well done.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

fishsmith said:


> Just checked the link on this older post as its an old stomping ground of mine, and I have to say that Pic is fantastic...Straight to the desktop background it goes...well done.


Glad you like the photo,
Drew was good enough to arrange the photo to be put on canvas for me. About 1 metre x 600mm I think.
It is now hanging on my office wall and drawing a lot of comments from my co-workers.  
Mark.


----------

